# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Zbulohen fosilet më të vjetra të pemëve në botë, datojnë 386 milion vjet më parë

## Akuamarini

Mbetjet e pyllit më të vjetër të njohur u zbuluan në një gurore të Nju Jorkut. 
Gjetjet hedhin dritë të re mbi evolucionin e pemëve.
Fosilet janë të vjetra 386 milion, dhe shkencëtarët tani do të jenë në gjendje të hedhim një vështrim nga afër se si ka ndryshuar klima gjatë kësaj periudhe të gjatë.
"Charles ishte duke ecur në gurore kur vuri re struktura të mëdha, si rrënjë," tha paleontologu Christopher Berry i Universitetit Cardiff në Britani, duke iu referuar Charles Ver Straeten të Muzeut Shtetëror të New York.
Ver Straeten i zbuloi këto fosile në vitin 2008 pranë qytetit të Caira, New York, sipas New Scientist.
Rrënjët prej 12 metrash
Ne lokalitet u gjetën tre lloje  trung pemësh.
Njëra prej tyre i përket gjinisë Archaeopteris, e karakterizuar nga rrënjë të gjata, rrënjët e së cilës në gurore shtrihen deri në 12 metra.
Shteti i New Yorkut ka shumë fosile të pemëve antike sepse shtrihet në një varg malor të vjetër.
Kjo gjetje e fosilit ishte vetëm 40 kilometra larg vendit të pyllit antik, i cili tani konsiderohet të jetë më i vjetri në botë.
Fosilet dhe ndryshimet klimatike
"Studimi i këtyre fosileve mund të na ndihmojë të luftojmë ndryshimin e klimës," tha biologu evolucionar Sandy Hetherington në Universitetin e Oksfordit.
"Të kuptuarit se si ka ndryshuar klima në të kaluarën është thelbësore për të parashikuar se çfarë do të ndodhë në të ardhmen", shtoi ajo.

----------

